# How Many Motorhomers Does It Take To Change a Light Bulb?



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

HOW MANY MOTORHOMERS DOES IT TAKE TO CHANGE A LIGHT BULB?


1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs

27 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs

53 to flame the spell checkers

41 to correct spelling/grammar flames

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ...

another 6 to condemn those 6 as anal-retentive

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp"

15 know-it-alls who claim *they* were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct

156 to email the participant's ISPs complaining that they are in violation of their "acceptable use policy"

109 to post that this group is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb group

203 to demand that cross posting to hardware forum, off-topic forum, and lightbulb group about changing light bulbs be stopped

111 to defend the posting to this group saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts *are* relevant to this group

306 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty

27 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs

14 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's

3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group

33 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too"

12 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy

19 to quote the "Me too's" to say "Me three"

4 to suggest that posters request the light bulb FAQ

44 to ask what is a "FAQ"

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"

143 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs"

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again....


Roger
-----------------


----------



## bigclick (Oct 9, 2011)

*Hmmm*

I think that covered everything


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Infantile crap from a grown man?




Are you still upset or was it a joke Roger?


Alan.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Infantile crap from a grown man?
> 
> Are you still upset or was it a joke Roger?
> 
> Alan.


Bit harsh,


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

prof20
Can you validate the numbers quoted?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Fatalhud said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > Infantile crap from a grown man?
> ...


Maybe so. I wasn't sure of the motive for posting it, but if it was intended simply as a joke then I apologise to Roger, Alan.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

He forgot to add

Discussion about the reason why the post was posted in the first place.

Priceless    

Thankyou for making me laugh on this dreary and miserable morning in the UK. 

:happy1:


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have seen it before, but it still makes me laugh. Good joke.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

This pedant spell-checker make's no commence.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

I would have changed the light bulb for an LED :lol:


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't forget the one post from the dedicated wild camper who doesn't use light bulbs. He sits in his £50,000 m/h reading by the light of a flickering candle (which is simultaneously being used to warm up his gruel).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

And don't forget the idiot who will deliberately ruin a good thread by talking about something completely unrelated while taking the pi$$ out of everyone in the thread and directing them to a much more interesting website (they think) :roll: Like this one. The best motorhoming website ever. FACT (not facts)


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Also is it OK to swap it for a stronger bulb with clear glass we got stashed away in the shed or should we buy a new one to get a proper replacement?


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

How come you missed out how many posters refer to badly replaced light bulbs leading to "gassing" incidents on Aires in France and Spain.

:idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------

